
NIH halts trial of hydroxychloroquine: treatment does no harm, has no benefit - mcguire
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-halts-clinical-trial-hydroxychloroquine
======
sebastianconcpt
How many lives saved the placebo effect could produce?

~~~
rurban
Nobody claimed HCQ to be an effective treatment. Everybody claimed it to be
the best prevention drug. Still is.

~~~
giardini
It was NOT promoted as a "prevention drug".

It was promoted as a _treatment_ , especially when given _early_ and as the
regimen HCQ+ZINC+ZITHROMAX. DOXYCYCLINE was sometimes used instead of
Zithromax.

------
Fiveplus
> indicate that this drug provided no additional benefit compared to placebo
> control for the treatment of COVID-19 in hospitalized patients.

This drug has been so politicized recently, and I feel like will continue to
be until we see a real vaccine out.

~~~
sebastianconcpt
Yeah but what if you don't even need that? Why you think a _hypothetical_
vaccine would do a better job than your current _real_ immune system?

